# why look at substrate...IF



## leloop (Jul 10, 2006)

why don't manufacturers make the bottom (plastic) border of aquariums thicker (at least 3")..that way you don't have to look at substrate...more visually pleasing, nes pas?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm, interesting question. My guess would be that if the plastic trim was 3 inches taller all around the base, the aquarium would look like a box. Not to mention that people enjoy the flexability to set the substrate at varying levels throughout the aquarium. So it might not make sense aesthetically if one has substrate in the front that's only 2 inches tall. 

Imagine a 3 inch bottom trim, with a canopy on top. It would be like looking into a small window of someone's house. Without the trim, it would be similar to looking into a glass door of someone's house. If that makes sense. 

Once you get plants growing on it, you barely notice the substrate.
I think alot of people prefer tanks without trims too. Everyone has a different preference. 

Oh, and Welcome to the forum!

-John N.


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

I say make your own 3" trim. You could cut plastic, veneer, or thin strips of wood for it. After all, you're the one who has to look at it everyday.

Personally, I like planting foreground plants at the very front so that you can see the roots grow in.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Before I planted my tank I didnt have lot of gravel. I think most people that have fish tanks don't, since most people don't have planted tanks. Personally I would rather look at gravel than black plastic. I also like seeing the plants growing up the side of the tank and their root structure.


----------

